# Can 2 blue bars breed a check?



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

I got a pigeon with feathered feet and checkered, from 2 blue bars none of who have feathered feet. Is this possible? I know at least the mom is the real mom, because she is a tiny breed and the offspring is also tiny.


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

The feathered feet are possible if the parents' feet are not feathered, but since check pattern is dominant to bar, the hen may have a secret admirer...

Or, the pair may have commandeered another pair's nest.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

bar x bar = bar or barless (without considering other modifier genes) and cannot give a checker.

There are a couple of genes which together produces the muffs, some recessive, some called dominant but not fully dominant down the generations. Though it seems that feather feet is possible from clean legs also I am not sure whether its a common trait.

If you had other offsprings before from this pair and none of them has feather feet, then most probably it came from the "other cock" who contributed for the checker pattern. Do you have cock pigeons with checker/spread pattern or whites with muffs ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> bar x bar = bar or barless (without considering other modifier genes) and cannot give a checker.
> 
> There are a couple of genes which together produces the muffs, some recessive, some called dominant but not fully dominant down the generations. Though it seems that feather feet is possible from clean legs also I am not sure whether its a common trait.
> 
> If you had other offsprings before from this pair and none of them has feather feet, then most probably it came from the "other cock" who contributed for the checker pattern. Do you have cock pigeons with checker/spread pattern or whites with muffs ?


yes I too was wondering if you have any feather footed pigeons in your loft there with them or not ?


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't have any feather footed pigeons in my loft. I have mainly homers and a couple of ferals, non feather footed. This young pigeon just suddenly started to grow feathers on the feet. I don't have any blue check cocks, but I do have several red check cocks. Can a red check cock have bred the blue check baby?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

The red checks you got from me have blue in them so it's possible that one of them is the casanova!


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> The red checks you got from me have blue in them so it's possible that one of them is the casanova!


Yeah! That makes sense. I didn't think the red checks were old enough, but it seems like it. I guess one of them carries the feather feet gene.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There are grouse-legs, slippers, and muffs. I'm not sure how many genes control them, at least 2 I believe, and then combos of them and "control genes" probably give you the variety of lengths and coverage of the feathers. Extra feathers on the legs can pop up randomly.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

its posssible


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've never had a feather legged bird pop out of any of my breedings but like becky said that could happen randomly.


----------

